# The Christmas Tree is UP!



## -Oy- (Dec 6, 2020)

Earliest EVR but it's been one helluva year so why not?

We do like a real tree! 

Show us yours!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Earliest EVR but it's been one helluva year so why not?
> 
> We do like a real tree!
> 
> Show us yours!


Well 'Oy'...I need not remind you that you almost didn't make it to see that Tree this year.. So glad you did, and your family must be celebrating Christmas this year like never before...


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2020)

My decorating is done!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 6, 2020)

I remember as a child seeing aluminum trees in homes for the first time and my thought was they are horrible. We always had tall, long needle pine trees and took a lot of pride in decorating them with a wide variety of ornaments including homemade ones. The aluminum trees always had one color lights and one color ornaments, very sterile. When the holidays were over we drug it out to the alley and set it on fire.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I remember as a child seeing aluminum trees in homes for the first time and my thought was they are horrible. We always had tall, long needle pine trees and took a lot of pride in decorating them with a wide variety of ornaments including homemade ones. The aluminum trees always had one color lights and one color ornaments, very sterile. When the holidays were over we drug it out to the alley and set it on fire.


I dislike pine trees, I’m allergic


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2020)

Well, I have the stand set up, does that count for anything...?

@-Oy-  Your tree is beautiful!!  I wish I could have a real one, but I have this dry baseboard heat and a real tree dries up and dies in literally a week.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2020)

Autumn said:


> View attachment 137765
> Well, I have the stand set up, does that count for anything...?
> 
> @-Oy-  Your tree is beautiful!!  I wish I could have a real one, but I have this dry baseboard heat and a real tree dries up and dies in literally a week.


Same here; we gave up on real trees too; no matter how often I watered 'em, they'd dry up so fast. We found a nice artificial tree--on a day-after-Christmas sale, of course, lol--and sometimes I'll find a tree lot that will let me have fir branches for free, stick them in a coupla vases throughout the house to get that Christmas tree fragrance. (I'd post a pic of the tree but didn't put it up this year since we're going out of town.)


----------



## bowmore (Dec 6, 2020)

We have a beautiful 8 foot pre-wired tree. When we used to have family here for the holidays,we set the tree up
However, since there are only the 2 of us, we have not set it up for a while. We have a little fibre optic tree that sits on top of our electric fireplace.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2020)

bowmore said:


> We have a beautiful 8 foot pre-wired tree. When we used to have family here for the holidays,we set the tree up
> However, since there are only the 2 of us, we have not set it up for a while. We have a little fibre optic tree that sits on top of our electric fireplace.


Those fiber optic trees are pretty too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 6, 2020)

Still have to finish it off with silver tinsel.


----------

